# All you heathans be warned



## razmatazberry (Feb 4, 2017)

If you think it is still okay to cruise around with a naked slingshot, you are wrong. Grow up and put some clothes on your catapult.

Genesis 3:21 Unto Adam also and to his wife did the Lord God make coats of skins, and clothed them.


----------



## ryanpaul (Mar 7, 2017)

how cute!!! his and hers? really spiffy though.


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Pretty cute, I'll do it tommorow after she wakes up from sleep


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I was going to be all kinky and use silk... but guess it'll be too slippery to hold?


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

????....... yes, it would be too slippery to hold unless you find a way to put it on so you still have a good tight hold of it......lol


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Maybe I should get a latex rubber dipper...


----------



## razmatazberry (Feb 4, 2017)

Maybe I could take the clothes off the slingshot and ina few months I'll have a mini ring slingshot


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Lol hahaha


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

It's pretty tricky getting those stitches that tight. Good job!


----------



## razmatazberry (Feb 4, 2017)

If I could only shoot as well as I can sew...


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Laces. Make it more corset-like. Could even add some frilly bits sticking out either end. Cool though will definitely try this out.


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Yep.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Did you seriously just quote Roald Dahl,? I don't even wear panties, why would I spend my precious time sewing gitch unto meine catapult when there's a whole world of cuddly animals out there to murder with my Shanghai dangong?


----------



## razmatazberry (Feb 4, 2017)

Better yet, make a fur squirrel sweater for your catapult from your slaughtered game!


----------



## dirtbag (Jan 3, 2015)

Cool idea, is that buckskin?


----------



## razmatazberry (Feb 4, 2017)

Yep, makes great pouches too


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

I use tennis overgrip that is mandatory for me an all flat slings I have like the Axiom Champ I bought from Simple Shot.
But this overgrip is also really nice for any other slingshot. And it's pretty tacky and easy to apply. Other than it has an end that is self adhesive usually.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

where she needs to be covered is up on the top of the grip and forks to protect from fork hits. wrapping the handle gives her no protection.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Silk? Leather? OK guys. As long as your covered.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Now that I think about it, silk would allow you to grab the slingshot and your hand would slide naturally into it's position with a perfect grip every time. Of course you need a slingshot that fits your hand to begin with.


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

Plastic dip it with the dip can type instead of spray type so they feel like pliers handle coating.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

...


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I approve of this message.

Buy my Torpedos are pagan and so this doesn't apply


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

inconvenience said:


> I approve of this message.
> 
> Buy my Torpedos are pagan and so this doesn't apply


???


----------



## MDPlinker (Aug 11, 2017)

VAshooter said:


> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> > I approve of this message.
> ...


Read but rather than buy.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

It used to bother me in school when the teacher would get picky over one little letter when I had all the rest correct.


----------

